# New user - advice on espresso machine



## chadwell (Dec 10, 2015)

So I was all set to buy a bean to cup Krups EA8108 from Amazon.de which was a lightening deal at £170, but I chickened out.

Now I am thinking of getting an espresso machine + grinder.

It will be used mostly at the weekend, for making espressos and americanos. We don't drink coffee weekday mornings with kids etc. So it will be a weekend treat.

This is my first puchase of a coffee machine, and I can't afford the earth, and also - it needs to be from amazon (UK) since I have a voucher for there!

I was looking at this one (anyone have it):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00EZBTRDQ?keywords=espresso&qid=1449740376&ref_=sr_1_17&s=kitchen&sr=1-17

And this grinder:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002OHDBQC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Could someone make suggestions perhaps there are cheaper models which would be as good? I know a lot of folk say to spend more on the grinder, but I'm afraid I don't have the budget for it. I'd rather have an eletric one however.

I'd be making americanos mostly, so one that has hot water (needs to be hot, missus likes hers hot!)

Amazon also have a 4 for 3 offer on home stuff, so if I bought 4 items I could get the cheapest free which is nice.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sell the voucher and buy these from here, much much better results.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28154-FS-Old-Gaggia-Classic-%A355

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28252-For-Sale-Eureka-Mignon-Mk-2-%A3200

Trust me.


----------



## chadwell (Dec 10, 2015)

hey I need a couple of posts before I can access that - but I'll take a look. Thanks for the advice, I kind of expected as much (buy a used classic!) and thats ok.

I just wonder who all the folk are reviewing the amazon machines, as they get great reviews (some of them even know what they are talking about)


----------



## chadwell (Dec 10, 2015)

I should be able to access it now so I'll have a look...

EDIT: Had a look.

No postage on the classic, and the grinder is £££!

I think maybe I should stick to a cafetiere!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

O



froggystyle said:


> Sell the voucher and buy these from here, much much better results.
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28154-FS-Old-Gaggia-Classic-%A355
> 
> ...


Totally with foggy here, that set up would get you pretty much sorted


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

They think they know what they are talking about.....

To be honest it will make a lovely cup of coffee for the average user, if you are happy with that then buy it, but you can get so much more from your morning cup, this morning was a moment where it all pays off for me, a great pour, topped up with milk and a lovely cup, milk choccy nutty yummy!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

chadwell said:


> I just wonder who all the folk are reviewing the amazon machines, as they get great reviews (some of them even know what they are talking about)


Forum members here take coffee more seriously, in the main, than those you refer to above. The equipment you refer to in your opening post will make coffee but to the levels of quality and control something like a decent manual such as the Gaggia Classic will. It all depends on where you are prepared to settle taste-wise in the cup at the expense of a bit more effort and learning.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

chadwell said:


> I just wonder who all the folk are reviewing the amazon machines, as they get great reviews (some of them even know what they are talking about)


If you have only ever used pre-ground coffee, buying a blade grinder and some fresh roasted will taste like the best coffee you ever had.

If you are going from a blade grinder to a burr grinder (even one that costs £50) you are going to think that your new burr grinder is amazing.

It's all relative to your most positive experience of coffee so far.

When someone makes coffee on their £3k machine and £2k grinder, they follow the same basic principles as making coffee on a Gaggia Classic.


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

I had a Delonghi 820 with a Krups cheap burr grinder for 5 years - made a very nice coffee indeed. If it hadn't broken, I'd still be using it and still be happy. It did break, however, and I went up to a Racilio Silvia and a Sage grinder. The coffee is even better, but I don't regret the previous setup.

The point being that, as others have said, you might find the Amazon kit perfectly satisfactory for your taste and experience.

The other thing to bear in mind that my new setup is far less forgiving than the old one - you need to think how much effort you want to put into this


----------



## chadwell (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks all - I'd prefer to buy from amazon since their returns policy is pretty good if it doesnt work out. Lots to think about, have to start somewhere... Any suggestions of anything decent on amazon welcome - bearing in mind I'm starting out.. (it is all relative after all)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Are you absolutely set on an espresso machine? If you are making long black drinks the quality of your coffee would be higher if you opted for one of the various brewed options.


----------



## chadwell (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks - I'm not too familiar with brewed options, so I'd be interested to view those also. Please add some links and I'll take a look!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

For brewed on amazon,

Hand grinder

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rhinowares-RHGRIND-Hand-Coffee-Grinder/dp/B00M0NS8A4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449747098&sr=8-1&keywords=rhino+hand+grinder

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Porlex-Mini-Mill-Hand-Grinder/dp/B0044ZA066/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1449747098&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=rhino+hand+grinder

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-Medium-Coffee-Grinder-Ceramic/dp/B001802PIQ/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449747098&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=rhino+hand+grinder

Brew methods,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-VD-01T-1-Piece-Plastic-Dripper/dp/B001HC9GIC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449747157&sr=8-1&keywords=v60

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chemex-6-Cup-Wood-Coffee-Maker/dp/B0000YWF5E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449747204&sr=8-1&keywords=chemex

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aerobie-AeroPress-Coffee-Maker-Storage/dp/B0018RY8H0/ref=sr_1_2?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1449747221&sr=1-2&keywords=aeropress

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sowden-SoftBrew-Oskar-2-Cup-Coffee/dp/B0052F01N4/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1449747237&sr=1-1&keywords=sowden

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Master-5-Cup-Syphon-Vacuum/dp/B0047UVAMQ/ref=sr_1_12?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1449747261&sr=1-12&keywords=hario

Then bits to get it spot on!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-1-Piece-Stainless-Coffee-Kettle/dp/B000IGOXLS/ref=sr_1_3?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1449747261&sr=1-3&keywords=hario

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Brewista-Scales-with-Timer/dp/B0163BYY6A/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1449747324&sr=1-1&keywords=brewista+scales


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

chadwell said:


> 1. So I was all set to buy a bean to cup Krups EA8108 from Amazon.de which was a lightening deal at £170, but I chickened out.
> 
> 2. Now I am thinking of getting an espresso machine + grinder. It will be used mostly at the weekend, for making espressos and americanos. We don't drink coffee weekday mornings with kids etc. So it will be a weekend treat.
> 
> ...


I'll try to be succinct:

1. Good move...lucky escape. Like trying to make a parachute for 20 quid

2. Excellent idea easpecially the bit about machine AND grinder (all good so far)

3. Hmmm...the meteoric rise in good decision making has levelled off...as someone said, try and flog the voucher or use it for something else if necessary

4. I suspect there won't be a lot of owners of said machine on the forum.

5. As above

6. Good is I guess a subjective terms, but I would be surprised if there is anything that could be much worse than these machines.

7. I can tell that price is critically important, but perhaps you need to think again as this is a beverage you're meant to enjoy. Coffee is meant to be a treat, not a lowest price driven drink.

With the above in mind, you really won't like the price of good and fresh roasted coffee, because within a short time less than 1 year, you may well have spent more on coffee than on the kit. if that's the case, get yourself a good hand grinder (porlex or something), or a cheap burr grinder and a Carafe (for 5-£15). if you are not willing to pay the price for fresh well roasted coffee, go down the nespresso route.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> If you are not willing to pay the price for fresh well roasted coffee, go down the nespresso route.


I dont think nespresso is the cure for expensive coffee dave


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I dont think nespresso is the cure for expensive coffee dave


Well no, it's more a treatment....


----------



## chadwell (Dec 10, 2015)

Thoughts on something like this?

http://www.amazon.de/RI8427-11-Siebtr%C3%A4ger-Edelstahl-Panarello/dp/B00U1CCFTG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1449758294&sr=8-4&keywords=gaggia


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Classic will be better!

I understand you have vouchers, but maybe you can shift them and use the cash to get a classic?


----------



## chadwell (Dec 10, 2015)

Vouchers already applied to my account, and I don't believe you can buy gift cards with them,..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Whats your budget, including vouchers?


----------



## chadwell (Dec 10, 2015)

£200 for everything, including grinder and any accessories (if needed)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you drink espresso from decent indie cafes, not the chains?


----------



## chadwell (Dec 10, 2015)

lol Good question, not many "indies" round here. But I find I like Neros coffee (black americano). Dislike Starbucks coffee. Costa somewhere in between.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Chances are then the gaggia you linked on amazon plus a cheap burr grinder will give you same results.

Its easy to suggest better machines because we all know it will show in the cup, but if you are happy with drinks from the chains and you need to spend the money on amazon, i would go with what you linked, plus a cheap burr grinder.

3 months down the line you may find yourself thinking about the classic and a decent burr grinder, but that's for you to decide.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, I think you have basically two options:

Do as froggy says above, and plumb for what you are interested in and see how you like it

Or more seriously consider brewed, you wont need to spend your whole budget and you will be making better coffee.


----------

